# sqmdata.sqm



## john lowther

Can anyone tell me what these hidden files are.. sqmdata.sqm

John


----------



## kbnh

Windows Live Messenger related.


----------



## AG122

I just upgraded IE6 to IE7. I didn't change anything else. Now I have lots of these hidden files appearing in my C:\ top level directory. It must be from IE7 or something related to it. I also have sqmnoopt.sqm files too, also all hidden. Lots of them. I may uninstall IE7 and go back to IE6. I am so frustrated about it.


----------



## Kikicool

Hey guys. Found this answer online the other day. I think it's right, because I had a friend visiting, and she had installed Windows Messenger. When I looked at the properties of the SQM files, they were all created while she was here.Here's your asnwer:

"Figured this out with the help of a fellow nerd last night. If anyone else experiences this build up of files, it is down to Windows Live Messenger! The files are part of the Customer Experience Improvement Program and can be stopped by going to Help -> Customer Experience Improvement Program then turning the fecker off!"


----------



## AG122

It would have been fine if only they would have put those files where they belong under C:\Documents and Setting\Username\xxxx or wherever, not at the top level C:\.
Thanks


----------

